# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  mexican anavar/(Oxandrolone)

## MODESEVEN

has anyone ever seen or used this particular brand?there is no writing on either side of the pill.
thanks.-modeseven

----------


## james21

nope i doubt its real


btw I love stuntin too

----------


## KZRSOIZE

That lab is long gone..maybe its an old stash ....who knows...try em...cant hurt...or can it.....hahahhaha

----------


## MODESEVEN

noooooooo!

----------


## MODESEVEN

comon peoples.nothin?

----------


## senseicarr

its real bro.. I have been down with pets pharma and got good stuff form them..I use there tren sust deca and eq.. as well as that anavar ..

----------

